# Aladar yawning!



## DeanS (May 9, 2010)

Just another Mother's Day as far as Aladar is concerned...ho hum!


----------



## Tom (May 9, 2010)

Great pic! Love his color.


----------



## terryo (May 9, 2010)

What a great picture. We can see right down his throat.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 9, 2010)

*yipes!!!!!* If you hadn't mentioned yawning, it would be a pretty scary picture!! Interesting to see where the nasal passages show up in the roof of the mouth. I just love those light colored tortoises. I hope you stay on the forum so we can watch the tortoises' growing progress. I can't wait to see them full grown.


----------



## ChiKat (May 9, 2010)

What great pics!! You must have a wonderful camera 
Aladar is gorgeous!


----------



## TortieLuver (May 9, 2010)

Wow..what a mouth on him! You'll be sure to win the picture contest!


----------



## Isa (May 10, 2010)

What a cute mouth


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 11, 2010)

Handsome feller.


----------



## jackiedots (May 11, 2010)

He's not yawning..............he's SINGING !!!!


----------



## Isa (May 12, 2010)

jackiedots said:


> He's not yawning..............he's SINGING !!!!



LOL it is true, he looks like he is singing


----------



## Jenilyn (May 12, 2010)

so pretty.


----------



## brookeekoorb (May 12, 2010)

Wow! Great capture! and he's HUGE in addition to being a mighty good looking fella!


----------



## Scooter (May 12, 2010)

What great shots! He is a handsome fellow


----------



## South FL Katie (May 12, 2010)

Perfect timing! He is such a gorgeous tortoise.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 15, 2010)

RAWR!!!
______________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Shih-tzu/Llasa Apso (Suki)


----------

